# Firefox not compatible w/cm_tenderloin (Play Store Issues)



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

For some reason I cant install Firefox onto my Touchpad. When going to the online store, Google sees my TP as cm_tenderloin and decides Firefox (and I assume other apps) arent compatible with my device. I've tried changing my build.prop (for this and game purposes, but the Play Store wont update to show the change and let me install FF. I have a copy of Firefox that was installed from Titanium Backup (when I could get it from the store) that works fine and TB restored games recognize the build.prop change.

Is there anything I can do to fix the store and regain the ability to install these apps?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> For some reason I cant install Firefox onto my Touchpad. When going to the online store, Google sees my TP as cm_tenderloin and decides Firefox (and I assume other apps) arent compatible with my device. I've tried changing my build.prop (for this and game purposes, but the Play Store wont update to show the change and let me install FF. I have a copy of Firefox that was installed from Titanium Backup (when I could get it from the store) that works fine and TB restored games recognize the build.prop change.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to fix the store and regain the ability to install these apps?


From official nightly thread

Firefox v14 does support flash.
Here is link for apk to side load if you cannot find in playstore or if you get the Touchpad is not compatible message.

http://www.mediafire.com/?o54255x5nk029za

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for that link. Still seems odd that the Play Store won't recognize the build.prop change and still registers my device as cm_tenderloin.


----------



## tdk422n (Feb 28, 2012)

Not a real solution but if you want you can download the apk direct from mozilla's FTP.

https://wiki.mozilla.org/Mobile/Platforms/Android

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

tdk422n said:


> Not a real solution but if you want you can download the apk direct from mozilla's FTP.
> 
> https://wiki.mozilla...atforms/Android
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Mozilla recommends their Nightly for Android Tablets, since it not fully baked for tables and is an on going project.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

The latest firefox is only for mobiles, you can always try the Aurora channel till they provide the tablet version


----------



## jswhal (Oct 14, 2011)

I installed the sideload version,and it comes up but hangs as soon as I try to enter a URL. FF used to work fine, but I changed to chrome when it came out for Android. It's great on the desktop but doesn't seem all that smooth on the TP. The new version of FF is really quick on the desktop, wish I could get it going on the TP.

Updated to the 628 nightly and it's working fine.


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

jswhal said:


> I installed the sideload version,and it comes up but hangs as soon as I try to enter a URL. FF used to work fine, but I changed to chrome when it came out for Android. It's great on the desktop but doesn't seem all that smooth on the TP. The new version of FF is really quick on the desktop, wish I could get it going on the TP.


Ff works for me on my touchpad

HP Touchpad CM9


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

All three, ff, beta and nightly work fine for me. Sideloaded from moz ftp but work a-ok


----------

